# My Tank Stinks! Pu



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

hello all, 
my tank stinks! i just did a water change and it still stinks!! does ne1 have ne remedies or tips that can help me : ( just being a couple feet away and im disgusted! PLZ HELP


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

What are your water parameters and what does it stink of? What did you feed last?


----------



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

everything good, ammonia is high tho... i fed shrimp last but i switch between talapia and shrimp


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Check the tank for rotting remains of food and/or plants. Hoover the gravel, rinse your filters and do a 50% WC.
High ammonia and a stinky smell suggest there is something rotting in the tank.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

memento said:


> Check the tank for rotting remains of food and/or plants. Hoover the gravel, rinse your filters and do a 50% WC.
> High ammonia and a stinky smell suggest there is something rotting in the tank.


agree


----------

